# Why Does Everything Get Cheapened(Except Price)?



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

You know, it is always easy to post threads with the laments about 'they don't make them like they used to' and all that but this sort of made me sad. 

I have carried and used daily a Klein 5167 tool pouch for the last seventeen years this month. That's right. Sepetember, 1999. I just retired it for a new Veto Pro Pac MCT model. 

At first I was hesitant to do so because the old Klein had held up so well. In fact, I would go so far as to say it is(was, now) the best designed and built, pure electrical use pouch I have ever seen. You can tell the way the pockets are laid out it was meant for install electricians. I used mine this way for a long time and now that I do mostly maintenance I do find I need additional items to hand. Still, giving up that old pouch was tough. 

Then I decided to go to Klein's web site to see if it was till made and got quite a shock. The model number is still made but it looks and is built much different now. First up it is a shiny black. What really got my attention was the build. Or rather, the lack of quality to it. I will insert two photos here and you can see for yourselves. The older one was much better built with moulded and sewn pockets on the front and a much better look to it. The new one is just riveted here and there and has no real moulding to it at all. What a shame. 





















What an absolute let down. I can only imagine how long this thing will hold up to daily use. Sorry to grump but for the love of Pete will these manufacturers ever get it that a reason exists as to why people pay what they do for Occidental and Veto?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I generally defer to the assumption that these companies know more about selling their products than I do.

When they lower quality, it is probably because they can make more money selling a lot more cheaper items.

If that's true, then the fault lies with the consumer, us.

Sure, some people will spend more money on a better product, but not the majority. The majority buy a $15-30 Husky pouch/bag.

FWIW, I have had many Veto's over the years including the first model they made. Right now I use a $15 Husky Tote and a $4.50 Husky tool tray :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I hear ya man, the old one compared to knew one... Big difference.
I have no interest in that new one.

I've been using the veto tp4 with a comfy shoulder strap for a while. I pocket the needed tools for the long haul and keep the pouch close.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I hear ya man, the old one compared to knew one... Big difference.
> I have no interest in that new one.
> 
> I've been using the veto tp4 with a comfy shoulder strap for a while. I pocket the needed tools for the long haul and keep the pouch close.


I love my TP4 and have been carrying for about 3 years now.

What shoulder strap are you referring to? Ive always just used the handle that came with it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just went to Menards and found one for sale that was comfy, $10.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

You know Majewski, I almost pulled the trigger on the TP4 pouch. With the kind of service/maintenance work I do I need just a bit more than the pouches can hold without a bunch of problems. The MCT is very good so far. I am intentionally NOT trying to load it to capacity. 

As far as I can tell the Veto TP4 is about the most versatile, well laid out tool _pouch_ they have. Note the pouch comment. With the blurring between pouch, case, and pack these days there is very little of any real quality that can be called a pouch. The TP4 is one. And if this is not 'hey, wait a minute...' moment, look at this Tradesman Pro 9 Pocket pouch from Klein. Model 5242. Then look at the Veto TP4 below. Who is copying whom? I always liked leather pouches but one of these is likely my next choice. The Klein is about 35-40 dollars when you can find it online.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I personally feel I can fit more into the veto plus I'm trying transition the carrying items to veto.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> You know Majewski, I almost pulled the trigger on the TP4 pouch. With the kind of service/maintenance work I do I need just a bit more than the pouches can hold without a bunch of problems. The MCT is very good so far. I am intentionally NOT trying to load it to capacity.
> 
> As far as I can tell the Veto TP4 is about the most versatile, well laid out tool _pouch_ they have. Note the pouch comment. With the blurring between pouch, case, and pack these days there is very little of any real quality that can be called a pouch. The TP4 is one. And if this is not 'hey, wait a minute...' moment, look at this Tradesman Pro 9 Pocket pouch from Klein. Model 5242. Then look at the Veto TP4 below. Who is copying whom? I always liked leather pouches but one of these is likely my next choice. The Klein is about 35-40 dollars when you can find it online.






















I like the TP4, had it for a while and use it in various configurations by task at hand. I was a Klein leather pouch user for many years.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I carry flat, Phillips, square, beater screw driver, tap tool, linesman's, dikes, needlenose, PVC cutters, strippers, razor knife, sheetrock saw, level, 2 offset screwdrivers, marker, pencil, 2 tick tracers, and various bits, tape.....I'm.sure a few other items I'm forgetting in my TP4


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I personally feel I can fit more into the veto plus I'm trying transition the carrying items to veto.


My Veto LC service call set up:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn I need a better Alan key set....


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Still got mine. Bought it back in the 80's. In the spirit of full disclosure, I've been out of the field since 1995. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Still got mine. Bought it back in the 80's. In the spirit of full disclosure, I've been out of the field since 1995. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 91833


Don't see water pump pliers on here often.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep Flyboy, that's it. Well, except mine is a bit newer(1999) and has a metal tape measure clip which I liked better. Mine is set up much like yours. 

A 1/4 inch cabinet tip with 8 inch shaft in the front long driver pocket on the right side. And a Klein #2 Philips with 7 inch shaft in the back one. The bullet level is in its proper pocket. I had my angled nose dikes where your razor knife is. Now picture a 1/4 and 5/16 nut driver in each of the two cylinder pockets on the front of that one. 

Moving left my strippers go right where yours are. And on the front of the moulded left pocket I kept a Wiha 1/8 inch driver for terminal work rather than an awl which is what Klein used to say that angled pocket was for. It was not 'precision' size but much smaller than their regular soft grip. Same colour though. Invaluable at times. 

Behind those pockets I had my linesman where you have your folding rule and my Knipex long/skinny needle nose right in front of that. On the left I kept a tap tool in the short side pocket and #3 Philips in the longer one behind it. In the larger rectangular pocket I kept a 3/16 cabinet tip for cover plates, a Knipex 7 inch Cobra pliers, and 11/32 and 3/8 nut drivers. And later a Klein 2100-5 shears. This was a nearly perfect maintenance and troubleshooting setup. It finally gave up the ghost though and I have worn holes in it and one of the belt slots broke this summer. If I can think of it I will load it back up this week and snap a few photos of it to post. Pics are always good on these types of threads!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's crazy how few tools I carry doing resi service work.

I have my tray that I always take with me, but the only hand tools are:
Straight beater screwdriver
9in1 screwdriver
linemens
strippers 
utility knife
tick tracer
channel locks (actually medium sized Knipex Cobras) 

Those are the only hand tools that I always take with me.

I have a tote by the door of my van filled with other tools, I just grab the tools I may need if I think I will need something else. Things like a jab saw if I am cutting drywall, bunny wackers if I have bigger wire to cut, rotosplit if I am playing with BX/MC, etc. The only time the tote comes out of the truck is when doing a panel change or service upgrade.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't see water pump pliers on here often.


Back in the day we ran a lot of EMT, IMC, Aluminum and galvanized conduit doing commercial and industrial work.

I used to carry two of them. We called them Channel Locks, not "water pump" pliers. That's what the plumbers call them. :laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

The bits, wrench and thermostat screwdriver stays in the front pouch

I also wear a carhart apron with my Milwaukee 9 in 1, Milwaukee strippers, and plug in tester


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Loves me the apron but only when I have a hoody on. I have super sensitive princess skin and the apron strap gives me a rash.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Back in the day we ran a lot of EMT, IMC, Aluminum and galvanized conduit doing commercial and industrial work.
> 
> I used to carry two of them. We called them Channel Locks, not "water pump" pliers. That's what the plumbers call them. :laughing:


Those are water pump pliers, Channel locks have an entirely different pattern.

Water pump pliers have no "channel" to lock:










Channel locks have actual grooves to adjust the opening:










Hence the reason for my post, "Don't see water pump pliers on here often."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Loves me the apron but only when I have a hoody on. I have super sensitive princess skin and the apron strap gives me a rash.


Nothing beats the Carhartt apron with a plier pouch for for basic work.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nothing beats the Carhartt apron with a plier pouch for for basic work.


I used to use this, now I don't carry any tools on me at all. I just set my service tray nearby.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I used to use this, now I don't carry any tools on me at all. I just set my service tray nearby.
> 
> View attachment 91857


LOL, that's exactly the set up I used for years. Only used a pouch or bag for service work or commissioning equipment.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nothing beats the Carhartt apron with a plier pouch for for basic work.


Generally I have the apron with the 9 in 1 and my Milwaukee strippers and my lineman's stuck in my back pocket. Thats my basic setup along with my fluke T+


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Generally I have the apron with the 9 in 1 and my Milwaukee strippers and my lineman's stuck in my back pocket. Thats my basic setup along with my fluke T+


My difference would have been a 10in1 in the past and the 11in1 more recently.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The Lenox 9in1 gives all the benefits of the 11in1. The difference is that it does not have the 2 torx bits (which I never used). Instead it gives you a full sized #2 Phillips and straight screwdriver tip instead of those little tiny tips that come out easily. 

It's basically using the larger Phillips and straight tip from the 5in1.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The Lenox 9in1 gives all the benefits of the 11in1. The difference is that it does not have the 2 torx bits (which I never used). Instead it gives you a full sized #2 Phillips and straight screwdriver tip instead of those little tiny tips that come out easily.
> 
> It's basically using the larger Phillips and straight tip from the 5in1.


I love the Lenox but currently using milwaukee


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I love lamp.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> I love the Lenox but currently using milwaukee


You like it better? They don't make a 9in1, do they?

Greenlee does, but the handle is huge.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You like it better? They don't make a 9in1, do they?
> 
> Greenlee does, but the handle is huge.


its technically an 11 in 1 with the wire stripper and looper but I never use those. The handle is larger than the Lenox and not as comfortable.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The Lenox 9in1 gives all the benefits of the 11in1. The difference is that it does not have the 2 torx bits (which I never used). Instead it gives you a full sized #2 Phillips and straight screwdriver tip instead of those little tiny tips that come out easily.
> 
> It's basically using the larger Phillips and straight tip from the 5in1.


I've used the torx often for contact covers and similar applications. I didn't realize Lenox had the 3/8" nut driver.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You like it better? They don't make a 9in1, do they?
> 
> Greenlee does, but the handle is huge.


I have to check out the Greenlee, I've got big mitts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use a 1/8" Allen more often, I used to want one of those tips in the 10in1. But I am happy with the 9in1.

The Greenlee handle is the size of the larger Klein screwdriver handles. The Lenox is the size of the normal midsize screwdrivers.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Hack mentioned residential service work. I am lucky. I have never had to work resi. Always commercial and industrial from day one. I can not imagine a more frustrating experience than dealing with a bad conductor and not being able to just pull a new conductor through a raceway and done. At the worst having to remove a tile from suspended ceiling and running a new MC cable. The main issue in dealing with residential is...the residents.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome to my life lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Hack mentioned residential service work. I am lucky. I have never had to work resi. Always commercial and industrial from day one. I can not imagine a more frustrating experience than dealing with a bad conductor and not being able to just pull a new conductor through a raceway and done. At the worst having to remove a tile from suspended ceiling and running a new MC cable. The main issue in dealing with residential is...the residents.


I have done resi as side jobs or favor jobs. I'd hate to have to rope a house in romex or such similar applications.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Loves me the apron but only when I have a hoody on. I have super sensitive princess skin and the apron strap gives me a rash.


Ya don't wear it up yer butt like a thong. :no:


Here's my rig.










This and a meter will get the job done.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My Veto LC service call set up:


That sir, is a proper service and troubleshooting setup. In fact, the LC was my first inclination when I started looking at the Veto bags. The main issue was the lack of height of the center wall. It simply did not allow the storing of my go-to 8 inch shaft drivers without a lot of wiggling and jamming things around. I actually took my tools with me to a supply house that carried them to try it. It is why I jumped on the MCT when I saw Roger Brouard's video describing it. 

I think the ideal tool bag is a lot like unicorns. Everybody wants to see one but they don't exist. The Vetos come close but even then, there are improvements I would like. At the same time those 'improvements' may be rubbish to the next bloke who comes along. I am actually going to talk to some local leather workers to see if they can make me a Parat or Veto style bag with the features I want.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> Ya don't wear it up yer butt like a thong. :no:
> 
> 
> Here's my rig.
> ...


Lol. Some shirts even give my neck a rash dude!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Satch said:


> That sir, is a proper service and troubleshooting setup. In fact, the LC was my first inclination when I started looking at the Veto bags. The main issue was the lack of height of the center wall. It simply did not allow the storing of my go-to 8 inch shaft drivers without a lot of wiggling and jamming things around. I actually took my tools with me to a supply house that carried them to try it. It is why I jumped on the MCT when I saw Roger Brouard's video describing it.
> 
> I think the ideal tool bag is a lot like unicorns. Everybody wants to see one but they don't exist. The Vetos come close but even then, there are improvements I would like. At the same time those 'improvements' may be rubbish to the next bloke who comes along. I am actually going to talk to some local leather workers to see if they can make me a Parat or Veto style bag with the features I want.


I also did the same thing and found the veto lacking albeit good quality. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I also did the same thing and found the veto lacking albeit good quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If you haven't had a Veto for years how can you make that call? I've had two of them for years, one has lived in the van mostly and the other has been everywhere and even been dropped off a roof by accident. They hold up just fine unless they have dropped their standards in recent years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> As far as I can tell the Veto TP4 is about the most versatile, well laid out tool _pouch_ they have. Note the pouch comment. With the blurring between pouch, case, and pack these days there is very little of any real quality that can be called a pouch. The TP4 is one. And if this is not 'hey, wait a minute...' moment, look at this Tradesman Pro 9 Pocket pouch from Klein. Model 5242. Then look at the Veto TP4 below. Who is copying whom? I always liked leather pouches but one of these is likely my next choice. The Klein is about 35-40 dollars when you can find it online.


The Veto has been around for 4 years at least, the Klein is a new release.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I still have the original TP3. It's a great pouch but I don't wear pouches anymore. I should sell it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you haven't had a Veto for years how can you make that call? I've had two of them for years, one has lived in the van mostly and the other has been everywhere and even been dropped off a roof by accident. They hold up just fine unless they have dropped their standards in recent years.


My concern was layout for my tools. 
Besides that if you have a problem with my post take it up with Majewski!
He liked my post. [emoji2] 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I still have the original TP3. It's a great pouch but I don't wear pouches anymore. I should sell it.


You could have sold it to me. I bought a brand new one instead. Good job. 

I rock the Hax rig when I am doing renos or new construction, and use my back pockets or the TP3 for the service call and other such work. Seems to be a pretty good system.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Return yours and buy mine.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have done resi as side jobs or favor jobs. I'd hate to have to rope a house in romex or such similar applications.


It's easy, relatively clean, and a nice change of pace. Just wrapped the rough on a 3/2 last week, doing some work in a small industrial joint this week into next week, then doing a 4/3 house after that. Once the 2nd house is roughed, the 1st one should be ready for finish. Mix in the service calls and the variety makes the day go by much faster.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Return yours and buy mine.


I bought mine last year, I think it's a bit late. March 23, 2015 to be exact. You wouldn't commit to selling it to me, since you thought you would still use it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

zac said:


> My concern was layout for my tools.
> Besides that if you have a problem with my post take it up with Majewski!
> He liked my post. [emoji2]
> 
> ...


He likes almost everyone's posts. Don't feel too special about it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> He likes almost everyone's posts. Don't feel too special about it.


Apparently you didn't get my sarcasm. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

To answer the OP's question, quality goes down and price stays the same because the Harvard grads running these corporations "have a responsibility to the shareholders".


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I bought mine last year, I think it's a bit late. March 23, 2015 to be exact. You wouldn't commit to selling it to me, since you thought you would still use it.


Oh, ok. I forgot about that. My mistake.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

zac said:


> My concern was layout for my tools.
> Besides that if you have a problem with my post take it up with Majewski!
> He liked my post. [emoji2]
> 
> ...


Finally, somebody notices!


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The Veto has been around for 4 years at least, the Klein is a new release.


That was what I was inferring.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> That was what I was inferring.


Oh it seemed the other way around. No problem. I just wonder how long the Klein bags will last.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> My concern was layout for my tools.
> Besides that if you have a problem with my post take it up with Majewski!
> He liked my post. [emoji2]
> 
> ...


Looking at the new bags I've seen posted they don't look like they hold as much as the older bags.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This pouch is like 30 years old.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Oh, ok. I forgot about that. My mistake.


I'll buy that bag. Or trade for a lifetime's supply of partially used boxes of Rockite and a large coffee can of packs of 1/4x20 screws with two missing.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> To answer the OP's question, quality goes down and price stays the same because the Harvard grads running these corporations "have a responsibility to the shareholders".


You DUNCE.

UNLIMITED IMMIGRATION. 

In the 19th Century, it was LEGAL. It was STILL lethal to UNIONISM.

Ask Gompers on that one. :thumbsup:

Unlimited immigration removes ALL negotiating power from TALENTED labor.

Your TALENT counts for NOTHING... when the door is WIDE OPEN.

To restore Union Power, ALL immigration HAS TO BE STOPPED.

Yes, it's happened before.

SUDDENLY, (blue collar) Wage rates EXPLODE.

Imagine that.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh it seemed the other way around. No problem. I just wonder how long the Klein bags will last.


I wonder too. And I would not wager a thin dime it will be as long as the Veto. And I would not even wager a plugged nickel on the new 5167 lasting a fourth as long as my old one did. Not given how I used it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Oh, ok. I forgot about that. My mistake.


It was a mistake. I hope you trip and fall today and your husky tray spills all over someone's driveway.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> You DUNCE.


Why you always gotta be like that, grumpy pants? :wacko:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> You DUNCE.
> 
> UNLIMITED IMMIGRATION.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about. They're the same Harvard grads who sent manufacturing to Mexico and China in the interests of the shareholders. The real shareholders are the working folk who lost their manufacturing jobs. They pay taxes and contribute to the financial health of the nation, at least when they're working.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> It was a mistake. I hope you trip and fall today and your husky tray spills all over someone's driveway.


I actually did a service today in a driveway, but I didn't drop my tray :thumbsup:

BTW, that was kinda mean. I thought we were homies? You better not look at your phone because you're going to be getting a lot of d1ck pics.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why you always gotta be like that, grumpy pants? :wacko:


I agree. You and I might not always see eye to eye, but you don't attack people and deserve respect. 

If you get me telsa's phone number, I will send him d1ck pics for you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Speaking of d'ick pics, Everything gets cheaper (except price) when the government is allowed to print money in the trillions of dollars just to cover up for some criminal activity at the largest banks and stockbroker houses.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Going_Commando said:


> It was a mistake. I hope you trip and fall today and your husky tray spills all over someone's driveway.


This made me laugh way toooooo hard.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I agree. You and I might not always see eye to eye, but you don't attack people and deserve respect.
> 
> If you get me telsa's phone number, I will send him d1ck pics for you.


Telsa's phone number is 3. He likes to be different.


----------



## 746 Watts (Nov 13, 2016)

Something I have come to realize is to not assume that price = quality regarding tools or bags. Also, I learned that it's good to not look for one brand, but to try different brands and mix and match different brands to get the best of everything in order to get quality stuff that lasts longer, and figure out which items are going to ruin my day.

For instance, my J-man line of Klein cable cutters got chipped on the first cable, but my Knipex one which is meant for smaller cables is barely scratched after a couple years.

I got a pair of Home Depot's house brand Commercial Electric wire strippers on a sale for about a dollar, then upgraded to some typical expensive Klein strippers. The Klein strippers barely worked from the first day of use, and the paint started to chip away and corrode after the first few days. Four years later, the Commercial Electric strippers still work awesome.

With bags, I started with a Veto Pro Pac XL. Hard to find it for sale around town, but was recommended. One of the main side zippers started to spread open sometimes after a couple of months. I finally looked in to the warranty a couple years later when about 8 tools got lost on the conveyor belt at the airport, which they were only able to find one or two of them. Had to file a report with the airline, almost missed my 4 hour truck ride to the work site which would have been costly to get there if I had to stay behind and buy new tools and hotel it and take a greyhound bus to get there the next day.

So, looking in to the warranty on the Veto, I would have to pay to mail it to the U.S. which is the same price as buying a Canadian Kuny bag at Home Depot. Then they mail you a new bag to borrow if you want to do that. Then, they have to decide if it is a defect or not. If they decide it's a defect, they will repair it, then you send the temporary bag back. If it is not a defect, they charge you for examining the bag.

I decided it wasn't worth pursuing the warranty, so I bought the equivalent style of bag to replace the Veto XL, but made by Kuny. Nothing has failed on it over the years. Also, I can buy 5 or 6 of the Kuny bags for the price of one Veto. So, price doesn't equal quality for sure in this case. Veto and Kuny do have their pros and cons for features, but the zipper incident, weight of the bag when empty, and price were major deal breakers for me.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I maybe a little late to the party...but I spotted this on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-5167-...518211?hash=item1a2081a9c3:g:SToAAOSwiDFYNj~m

Also, I went thru my tool pouch stash and found a CLC 925 (dead ringer for the Klein) I would be willing to part with. Its 25 years old, but never used.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I maybe a little late to the party...but I spotted this on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klein-5167-...518211?hash=item1a2081a9c3:g:SToAAOSwiDFYNj~m
> 
> Also, I went thru my tool pouch stash and found a CLC 925 (dead ringer for the Klein) I would be willing to part with. Its 25 years old, but never used.


Got a pic?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Got a pic?


Photobucket not cooperating...pics coming soon.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Speaking of d'ick pics, Everything gets cheaper (except price) when the government is allowed to print money in the trillions of dollars just to cover up for some criminal activity at the largest banks and stockbroker houses.


*That's the single most insightful post on this thread, and perhaps the last year.*


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Photobucket not cooperating...pics coming soon.


----------

